# New Purchase



## dnsday (Oct 11, 2015)

My wife and I and two boys 13, and 11 are new to rving and we are thinking about purchsing a 2011 210rs keystone outback outside looks ok, but inside looks well kept.. The price is 14,500 but we are still doing some negotiating, the rear slide king doesnt look to have any supports outside like some other models, is this normal. Should I be wary of anything else. We like this model for its short length and easily towing/storage I have an f150/5.4 triton to pull it.
thanks for your time.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi-- The newer models such as this have no exterior slide supports. We have had no slide problems with ours. It is still recommended to make a inside support under the rear slide (several examples in this form) just for the peace of mind when traveling on rough roads. No exterior supports are required. Be sure you check the roof of the rear slide to be sure no water or other debree are not on it when packing up. We carry a small step ladder for this. Not sure if i would recommend a 210 RS for a family of four,unless you do most everything outside, as it gets quite "tight" in the kitchen/bathroom area. As we live in western Canada, can't really comment on the price, as you probably live in the U S and pricing can be quite different. Regards Marcel.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I would have to agree that a 210RS might be a bit tight, especially with two almost teenage boys. You might want to look at a 250RS. Two slides and a lot more room, and only 500lb or so more weight.


----------

